# 19" Wheels on a mk4 Jetta



## frskniam (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking at getting new wheels for my car, and was told that 19's are too big, but wanted to get a second (and thosandth) opinion.

I'm on a Eibach prostreet (struts and springs) cup kit, and I now I want to do new wheels.

I'm looking at OZ Ultraleggera's, and there isn't much of a price difference between 18" and 19". With tires it's about $300 more ($2100 vs $2400), and I know 17s will give me a lot of wheel gap...

So will I have performance issues? 

Offset: 35mm

Backspacing: 5.90"
Bolt Pattern: 5-100
Rec. Tire Size:235/35-19 
Weight: 20.5lbs.

Offset: 35mm

Backspacing: 5.87"
Bolt Pattern: 5-100
Rec. Tire Size:225/40-18
Weight: 18.5lbs.

When you factor in tire weight, these are nearly the same, so I just want some people that know more to give me their thoughts.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd recommend riding in or driving someone else's car with 19's if possible. I went with 19's a few years ago and although I've learned to accept all the negatives I still regret the choice. 

Pros:
-they do look good
-?

Cons:
-they are more expensive (both wheels and tires)
-tire choices are more limited
-ride and noise quality sucks
-even though weight difference may be minimal, the mass moves farther outward so it will react slower
-decreased gas mileage
-much greater risk of damaging both the wheel and tire on impacts, potholes, etc.
-probably harder to sell when you want a change

With all that said, there really is no relationship between wheel size and fender gap since the tire size will (should) change accordingly so the overall diameter varies very little. 

I'm not trying to talk you out of something if you really want to do it, just give you an honest opinion from experience. If you do go ahead with the 19", at least you're looking at a fairly light weight wheel. Pick a lighter tire as well and you will see an even greater benefit.


----------



## frskniam (Nov 7, 2006)

Continental dws, 22 lbs. 

I'll stick with 18s if it is most likely to perform worse on 19s


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, that's the right tire. They are lighter than pretty much everything else available. I run the DWS in winter and DW in summer and have been satisfied with both. Ride quality is better than any other tire I've tried as well with a very slight sacrifice in steering response, likely due to a slightly softer sidewall. That's not a complaint, just an observation. 

Another factor to consider with the Ultraleggera is that they appear larger than they are because of how the spokes extend all the way to the rim of the wheel. You sort of get the same visual impact with the 18" as most other wheels in 19".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, 18's will be easier to live with on a Daily Driver vs. 19" for sure


----------



## frskniam (Nov 7, 2006)

great. I live in Portland OR, so I need the wet traction all year long.

Thank you, this was exactly the information I was looking for.


----------

